# A Twist on Jalapeno Poppers



## the smokewagon (Jul 17, 2015)

I was going to do some poppers the other day and had a can of biscuits laying around so I figured if I put them together it just couldn't be bad.  These turned out very good and were a nice change.













002.JPG



__ the smokewagon
__ Jul 17, 2015


















003.JPG



__ the smokewagon
__ Jul 17, 2015


















004.JPG



__ the smokewagon
__ Jul 17, 2015






Cut and De-seed your jalapenos, and cook your bacon so it is finished.  Then roll out one biscuit so it has the shape below.













005.JPG



__ the smokewagon
__ Jul 17, 2015






I forgot the Pic with the cream cheese but I put that on right after the Jalapenos and Bacon.













006.JPG



__ the smokewagon
__ Jul 17, 2015






Then pop them in the oven based off of the cooking process that is on your can of Biscuits.  I believe mine said set the oven for 350 and they took about 20 minutes.













007.JPG



__ the smokewagon
__ Jul 17, 2015






I pulled them out when they had good color and did not have the doughy feeling on the sides.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 17, 2015)

So? What's the process? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## the smokewagon (Jul 17, 2015)

I re-edited it with the instructions.  They are simple instructions, but then again it is a very simple recipe.  Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2015)

TSW, they look yummy!


----------

